# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - Selecting Code

## Domski

I think this may have been mentioned before but I can't see where...

Using Chrome no matter what I do I'm not able to select a full piece of code that is surrounded by tags. If I'm really careful I can get everything other than a couple of characters but it's really annoying.

Dom

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hello Dom,

I too use Chrome but don't encounter this problem. Strange!

I still encounter the addition of "1." before any pasted code. Annoying!

Regards

----------


## teylyn

Richard, I also see the "1." in front of pasted stuff. When copying and pasting something from the Forum to  Excel, the row height also gets blown up, and the text is not visible in Excel, because the cell ends up with an indent of 15.

Pasting into the formula bar does not add the "1." -- Therefore I think that the copied stuff contains some kind of rich formatting.

----------


## Domski

I still have both the issue with selecting code (am starting to think it's just me for some reason) and with copying sample data that someone has mocked up from the forum and pasting it into a cell which always has the 1 in front of it.

Dom

----------


## arlu1201

Dom, i never use your way of selecting the code (i just select using the mouse  :Smilie:  i just am so used to it)...but i do face the issue with the 1 cropping up when i paste stuff over to excel.

----------


## Domski

I am using my mouse. As far as I know that's the only way.

Dom

----------


## arlu1201

No no, what i meant was....i just select it directly.  I didnt know there was an option to look for some icon or cursor change to then select the code.   So i just select it manually.

----------


## Domski

Sorry don't follow. When you hover your cursor over text it normally changes to an I shaped icon meaning you can select text. Unless you have customised your mouse icons I would presume it is that same for everyone.

Dom

----------


## arlu1201

Yes i do get the I shaped icon and then i just drag it down to select code.  I guess the issue being brought up by you and others was that you could double click and the code selects itself right?  I have not tried that bcoz i was set in my ways  :Smilie:  of just dragging the mouse down and selecting the code.

----------


## Domski

No. I'm just selecting by holding the mouse button down and dragging the cursor over the text.

Dom

----------


## arlu1201

Ok i do the same.

----------


## Domski

Glad we've established that  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## arlu1201

You mentioned in your first post that you are able to select just a couple of characters.  But for e.g. if i have this code 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 I click n hold the mouse and drag till the end and am able to select the whole code. Are you not?

----------


## Domski

> If I'm really careful I can get everything *other than* a couple of characters



If I start at the top and drag down. I get everything apart from the last line. It then jumps to include any text after unless I'm really, really careful. It's probably because I have enhanced pointer precision turned off on my mouse but I didn't have this problem before.

Dom

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

I'm using Chrome too and can select all the code OK, but I have always had issues with the cursor in Chrome as it seems to like to click slightly to one side of where it appears to be.

I get the '1.' thing when pasting too.

----------


## arlu1201

The tech team is researching on the select code option.  

Regarding the 1 that pops up, it has vanished.  They have sorted it out.  Incase it does come in again, please revert.

----------


## arlu1201

A button to select code has been included.  This button will appear each time the code tags have been used. See here 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```

```

----------


## Paul

I thought that was a new feature.  I was hoping I didn't miss some notification and wasn't seeing it in Firefox or something.

Quick.. someone notify SHG!   :Smilie:

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Am I missing something?

I don't see the code 'tab' in my Chrome browser, is it only available Firefox and Explorer. 

But even if I could see it I'm not clear what advantage it is. Arlu's post seems to suggest that it appears when code tags have been selected. But if they've been selected already why would I want to see a tab indicating so? If I can already see the # sign what does the tab add?

What I would like to see is a way of going straight to the 'Advanced' response from the first instance of seeing the post.

----------


## Paul

Richard,

Not sure where 'tab' was mentioned.  If you look at any CODE snippet that is wrapped in tags, just above the snippet you should see a new button labeled "Select Code" as shown here:

code_select_button.JPG

This allows you to select a user's code for easier copying/pasting into Excel.  Not meant to assist in adding CODE tags to posts themselves.

I don't have Chrome, so I can't test it, but it works in IE9 and FF10.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Thanks Paul,

My misunderstanding. I now see what you mean. I've not aware I've visited any posts containing code recently so not seen that.

Cheers!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Hmmm, a select the code button, wonder which forum they got that idea from??  :Smilie:

----------


## abousetta

Would it be possible to remove the title "Code:" and move the button over to the left to align with the greyed out code box? It seems redundant to have it the way it is right now.

----------


## arlu1201

The select code button is visible in Chrome as well.

----------


## arlu1201

> Would it be possible to remove the title "Code:" and move the button over to the left to align with the greyed out code box? It seems redundant to have it the way it is right now.



Abousetta, we will need to leave the "Code:" title as is. The tech team says its too messy to change the code.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Abousetta, we will need to leave the "Code:" title as is.  The tech team says its too messy to change the code.



Arlette, you should ask them again, i've had this feature on my forum for a very long time and it's a simple two minute job to change the wording!

----------


## arlu1201

Abousetta, the Code: title has been removed.  However, the title for HTML codes will be retained.

----------


## Domski

@Simon...Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## kakapoo

> The tech team says its too messy to change the code.



Cough!!
.................
What are they being paid for, again?

----------


## snb

No wonder getting a cold after spending so much time with VivaldiA & DvorakA....

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Cough!!
> .................
> What are they being paid for, again?



Lol, it's done now after i pointed out i've already done it at my forum, so i guess they are managing to do what they're paid for  :Smilie:

----------

